# MHC Call For Speakers



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

It is, once again, the time of the year for the Midwest Haunters Convention to start putting together our seminar lineup. We are looking for unique topics, with broad appeal to haunters, in the areas of makeup, business, acting, props, costuming, and design. We are particularly interested in new classes that haven't been offered before.

This will be the second year for the Midwest Fantasy Show which is held
concurrently with MHC. This convention is designed to appeal to professional makeup artists, face painters, airbrush and henna artists, clowns, balloon twisters, caricature artists, magicians and more. Seminar topics with crossover appeal will be given special consideration.

We will once again be offering our speakers $100 per class to offset some of your travel expenses. If you are interested in speaking at MHC and/or have an idea for a class please email me to [email protected] or call 614-361-1466.


----------

